# Swinger 1k loader



## HarryVanderpool (Apr 11, 2005)

*Hot-Rod forklift*

You are better off without one, Keith.
Why not own a REAL forklift?:

http://orsba.proboards.com/index.cgi?board=general&action=display&thread=2470


----------



## alpha6 (May 12, 2008)

Hey Keith...did you talk to anyone at hummerbee? From what I heard they are pretty good. Worked it out with a guy I worked with that saved him at least a thousand by combining shipping with another order.


----------



## Beesrme (Feb 4, 2011)

If they don't want to work with you I would call A & O Forklift Dean Voss has forklits to sell and has them in Centeral Ca. His man there can be reached at 989 304 0852 his name is Dave. Tom Peavey


----------



## Jim Stevens (Jan 15, 2007)

Harry,
That’s a nice rig.
I like those chrome wheels and the shiny diamond plate.
You aren’t short of horse power with a 351.
I’ve seen hot rods that don’t look that good.
You did a good job on it.

Keith, You dont need no swinger, buy Harries rig.:lpf:

Jim


----------



## Honey-4-All (Dec 19, 2008)

Well Keith it looks like you have discovered a new way to make a couple of bucks. Not that you need or want a new gig. Looks like they need a good rep / dealer in your area to sell the product. Swinger dealership coming to Gold country soon. I can see the headlines now. Lots of room for service and repair in all those abandoned auto dealerships on 49.

Never could figure out how they were so stupid as to discontinue and throw in the trash all the work Dean had done to build the market with beekeepers. You may think the Swingers are better than the Hummerbees but I would think you would be hard pressed to find anyone who could recall the kind of service you are speaking of coming from Dean or anyone else associated with A & O. 

Product sells. Service sell the second unit..... and third.... and fourth.......

Do you think your going to get any better service once you bought the $35k worth of steel. 

Bet not. Tell them you want Dean back. Maybe they will be mad (and dumb ) enough to sell you a new one at 10k after they get done pulling their hair out after you suggest it.

They would be a great example of how to kill your market for anyone doing a study in an MBA program. Even a kindergartener with a lemonade stand could tell you they screwed up and still haven't figured it out. :doh:


----------



## Mtn. Bee (Nov 10, 2009)

Keith,
If I owned an extra swinger I would deliver it to you in exchange for a pile of those overflowing beehives you have. What was that you called them MEGAHIVES!?
Sounds like a good name for a Godzilla remake! 
:lpf:


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

Seriously if they had any marketing savvy they would find someone like Keith to work with and get a branch set up out in California. I wouldn't be surprised if 2/3 of the total hours put on beekeeping forklifts each year are out in California. They can't risk sending just one machine out there on approval? I think they need to overhaul their marketing division.


----------



## swarm_trapper (Jun 19, 2003)

can any one tell me if this is true a few guys i know say that the new swinger doesn't have a, i guess you would call it a lock? 
So that if you are coming down a hill with it and stop the swinger will keep rolling after you take your foot off the peddle. That could be a big pain when you are unloading trucks on a slight incline or decline.

Nick


----------



## greenbeekeeping (Feb 13, 2003)

If you want one of those that bad Keith drive up and get one. You can stay with Rachel and me. Its only 40 miles away from here. Funny though its that close but there is still a Hummerbee in our shed.


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

I'm kind of like Keith be nice to drive one to compare, my understanding is that there are 2 pedals one forward one reverse. Sounds not quite as user friendly as the Hummer with the single pedal. Kind of hard to believe they don't have a park brake of some sort for hauling but don't know. I do know they are priced about the same as a Hummer. I talked to Eric as well, didn't strike me as the greatest salesman especially after dealing with A&O. They had a few on hand at the time while there was a 1 to 2 month wait for the Hummer. Dean told me they were trying to get a load of their trailers out to Cali. But they just couldn't make them fast enough.


----------



## Worthington (Jul 5, 2010)

I own and operate an equipment dealership in California just south of Bakersfield. I have emailed Swinger and told them we would like to carry the 1k as well as all the servicing parts out here on the west coast. We will see what happens.


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

greenbeekeeping said:


> If you want one of those that bad Keith drive up and get one. .


I will remember that next time you guys need sub.  lol

Jim, they have both, two pedals or rocker type, Swarm Trapper, I believe they have that stop action on there as soon as you take your foot off the petal.

Matt, the folks in Texas that had the new 1k & hummer side by side choose the 1k, just thought you should know.

They have all kinds of new options, like, a joy stick or lever controls ect ect...


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

Worthington said:


> I have emailed Swinger and told them we would like to carry the 1k as well as all the servicing parts out here on the west coast. We will see what happens.


Well, I already told swinger that Tom Laury would be the perfect location for swinger. Tom, already sells Nutra-Bee & shastina bee boxes & is a few miles from Dadant. IMO the perfect spot.
Keith


----------



## dgl1948 (Oct 5, 2005)

Is there anyone using one of these?

http://www.gehl.com/const/prodpg_al.html


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

Here's a couple pics










http://i148.photobucket.com/albums/s35/CNHoney/swinger.jpg[/IMB]

[IMG]http://i148.photobucket.com/albums/s35/CNHoney/swinger7.jpg


----------



## greenbeekeeping (Feb 13, 2003)

It may be a nice machine Keith. I have talked to swinger back when I bought a used 180. The don't know much about their own machines. I had a different dealer and the main office telling me I had two different motors in my loader. Got that figured out as I need to rewire a lot of it. Then getting a wiring diagram took forever. Customer Service is priceless. (like when you drop off our patties) It will keep you coming back. Maybe I should just go over there and drive one around and beat on it a little bit.


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

greenbeekeeping said:


> Maybe I should just go over there and drive one around and beat on it a little bit.


Hey Matt, maybe beat on those jar heads sitting behind the desk first, A guy your size is perfect for the job.


----------



## greenbeekeeping (Feb 13, 2003)

ok. I can do that but you have to convince Sheri to bail me out of Jail first.


----------



## John Lockhart (Feb 13, 2005)

When you call swinger, ask for Mark Brown. He is real helpful. He is the one who sent the 1K down to Texas last year. He is the one at swinger who is trying to get back into the beekeeping buisness.


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

Been there done that, John.


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

Just a up date on this thread. Swinger has called back and said a demo machine 1K is in the works for Calif, will post next week with more details.


----------



## swarm_trapper (Jun 19, 2003)

keith if you could can you take a little video of you driving the loader around when you get to demo it.
I would be interested in seeing one work and a close up of what they look like.
Nick


----------



## JoshJames (Jun 12, 2009)

Keith, curious if you had a chance to check out the swinger 1k yet? Back when we were deciding which forklifts to buy a big turnoff with the 1k was that there wasn't a rocker pedal. we've been using a hummerbee turbo with a clamp and absolutely love it. But now y'all have me worried talking about transmissions on the hummer. Does the 1k sit you higher than the 1600? Because I always had to slouch while using it.long g term it was really uncomfortable. The hummer did you higher, does the 1k do the same? Also if one were to get the 1k with a joystick, where is the joystick located because it would seem that when your really moving fast on it it would be difficult to micro control it? if it would work that would be a nice feature. I guess I haven't heard alot in the hummer/swinger debate, esp that bit about hummers having transmission problems would you bring us up to date on why you think the 1k is better? Thanks alot


----------



## JoshJames (Jun 12, 2009)

Forgot to ask: does the 1k use the same hydraulics as the old one? Like when your going full speed and let up on the gas it tries its best to throw you. That was also a big reason to get the hummerbee. It smoothly takes of and smoothly slows down even at high rev so you don't jerk the bees around or yourself. BTW, does anyone know if the air conditioning opinion is a removable or permanent type cab? That would be nice not having to wear a veil while loading bees.


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

FWIW I recently talked to Dean at A&O specifically about their transmissions. He conceded that there were some problems but that they have been addressed, some changes were made and they havent had any problems since. He was a bit technical in his response and I don't really recall the specifics. I don't know the time frame when these changes were made but my impression was it was a few years ago. I have over 200 hours on one I bought a year and a half ago and I have yet to have a problem of any kind. Im not going to attempt to say which one is better since I have never seen a Swinger 1K, I have no doubt it is a great machine I bought a Hummer primarily because it seems to have become the industry standard and also because I liked the slightly more compact dimensions of the Hummer yet was assured that it can still load a full tote of syrup on a truck if done with some care and common sense (always uphill), something which we have done quite often with it.


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

JoshJames said:


> Keith, curious if you had a chance to check out the swinger 1k yet? Back when we were deciding which forklifts to buy a big turnoff with the 1k was that there wasn't a rocker pedal.


Josh, They have a ROCKER PEDAL!!!!!!  They can also set the pedal so it free wheels or stop's when foot is taken off or you can order it with two pedals.

The old 1600 & new 1K are NOT comparable.


The new 1K has a completely NEW, gear box, axels, hydraulic motors, swivel joints, user friendly dash & more.

Josh, I have been in the construction heavy dirt equipment business for more than a decade, I own cat's to cummings... case to komatu's there is a reason why I'm looking so hard at swinger 1k. 

I will keep you posted when the 1k shows up.


----------



## UVBee (Jan 5, 2012)

Keith, I haven't skimmed through all of your posts on the subject, but did you in fact buy a 1K? And, when can I schedule a test drive? Ha


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

UVBee said:


> , but did you in fact buy a 1K? And, when can I schedule a test drive? Ha


Anytime... UVB just pm me.


----------

